# Ventilation & other details



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

I was just thinking of the perfect ventilatilation of the (paint)drying room. I remember a conversation with a pro painter years ago. I think that he told me that the air out ventilation should be situated below the worktable. But how might it be?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I agree with him as down draft paint booths are considered the best thing right now . That and low pressure high volume paint guns


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That makes perfect sense, Esko, and Rick. It'd pull both the volatile vapour and particles down to where you neither breathe them, nor can the particles settle on your finish.
The cheapest way would be to pull/push filtered air into the booth, and have a big exit vent down by the floor. But an explosion proof motor~fan in that big low vent would be a way more efficient system. You'd still need a very large filtered air vent coming in though. The slower the air velocity coming in, the more effective the filtration will be.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank's Rick and Dan. With your advice I'll get it done the right way.


----------

